# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Polygamie in Deutschland

## Harald_1933

Es gibt sicher wichtigere Ereignisse oder Ablufe, ber die man sich aufregen knnte. Wenn ich etwas hasse, dann ist es Ungerechtigkeit. Wenn Menschen auf die Strae gehen, um, wie gestern in vielen Stdten Deutschlands geschehen, gegen die vermeintliche Ungleichbehandlung bei der Besteuerung zu protestieren, habe ich dafr noch verstndnis. Selbst ein Dietmar Hopp als Vermgensmilliardr hat sich spontan bereit erklrt, 60 % Steuern auf seine Einknfte zu zahlen. So weit so gut. Wenn ich aber nun heute *diesem* Berichtsauszug entnehme, dass sich die Polygamie trotz Verbots hierzulande einnistet und dass sich der Mann wirtschaftlich nicht um die Zweitfrau kmmern muss, weil der Staat die Unterhaltspflichten fr die Zweitfrau und ihre Kinder ber Hartz IV bernimmt, dann sei es erlaubt, dass einem der Kamm schwillt.

Unbegreiflich ist, dass der deutsche Sozialstaat solche Vielehen auch noch finanziert. Whrend es in arabischen Lndern selbstverstndlich ist, dass Mnner fr den Unterhalt einer Zweit- oder Drittfrau aufkommen und sich deshalb nur Reiche diesen Luxus leisten knnen, bernehmen das in Deutschland die Jobcenter, sodass auch Arbeitslose der Vielweiberei frnen knnen.  

*"Wer sich rgert, bt die Snden anderer Leute"* 
(Konrad Adenauer)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ich aber nun heute *diesem* Berichtsauszug entnehme, dass sich die Polygamie trotz Verbots hierzulande einnistet und dass sich der Mann wirtschaftlich nicht um die Zweitfrau kmmern muss, weil der Staat die Unterhaltspflichten fr die Zweitfrau und ihre Kinder ber Hartz IV bernimmt, dann sei es erlaubt, dass einem der Kamm schwillt.


Ach, was die Muslime mit ihrer moschee-geweihten Vielweiberei tun,
 tun die hiesigen Mnner einfach ohne den ohnehin ungltigen Pfaffen-Segen:

Hier die Familie mit standesamtlichem und kirchlichem Segen,
dort die verschwiegene 'Affaire' oder eben Zweitfrau, gelegentlich auch mit Kindern.

Wo ist der Unterschied?

Hvielemi


Wie Du richtig zitierst:
*"Wer sich rgert, bt die Snden anderer Leute"*

----------


## Heribert

> dort die verschwiegene 'Affaire' oder eben Zweitfrau, gelegentlich auch mit Kindern.
> Wo ist der Unterschied?


Den Unterschied gibt es tatschlich: Die "Zweitfrau" wrde nicht auf den Unterhalt des Vaters fr die Kinder verzichten.
Es geht also weniger um den moralischen Aspekt als um den finanziellen.
Heribert

----------


## icharmer

Ein wirklich interessanter Bericht, das wusste ich bis jetzt auch noch gar nicht. Das Thema ist aber wirklich sehr interessant, ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal weiter damit beschftigen.

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

> Unbegreiflich ist, dass der deutsche Sozialstaat solche Vielehen auch noch finanziert.


Der deutsche Staat finanziert auch noch andere Kuriositten...

Lieber Harald, 

Du scheinst aber echt schwache Nerven zu haben, wenn Dich so etwas aufregen kann. Es ist brigens nichts Neues, ich habe Dir per PN eine URL geschickt, weil ich sie wegen einigen Links auf der Webseite, die zu Irritationen und einem falschen Eindruck von mir fhren knnten, nicht verffentlichen will - der Polygamie-Artikel dort finde ich aber durchaus witzig:  

"Der deutsche Steuerdepp bezahlt gerne fr diese islamische Gruppensex-Bigamie als Bereicherung, auch wenn er dadurch immer rmer wird. (....) Die nach islamischem Recht verheirateten Zweit- und Drittfrauen kassieren (was nach BRD-Recht hchst strafbar ist) vom BRD-Sozialamt mchtig ab. Sie geben an, sie seien alleinerziehende Mtter, obwohl sie mit den Pascha-Vtern unter einem Dach leben. Warum auch nicht, denn trkische Multimillionre kassieren schlielich auch Hartz IV., und fr Millionen von Trken in der Trkei bezahlt der deutsche Depp auch die medizinische Versorgung."

Aber den letzten Satz finde ich noch viiiel schlimmer als die ganze islamische polygame Unzucht: Gem. div. Trkenabkommen ("Deutsch-Trkisches Abkommen  ber Soziale Sicherheit") sind alle Verwandte einschl. der Eltern eines in D arbeitenden und krankenversicherten Trken, die in fernem Asien leben, ber diesen ebenfalls in D mitversichert; dabei mssen sich die Verwandten nicht einmal nach D bemhen, deutsche GKVen zahlen brav in die Trkei - erzhl' das hier einem Kassenpatienten, der auf Kassenkosten nicht mal seinen Testosteron gemessen bekommt...
Das Gleiche gilt auch fr ehem. Jugoslawien:

Zitat:
"Krankenkassen mssen fr Eltern von Auslndern in deren Heimat zahlen 
Behandlung in der Trkei und auf dem Balkan - Deutsche benachteiligt

Berlin -  Deutsche Krankenversicherungen mssen fr Familienmitglieder auslndischer Arbeitnehmer die Kosten fr ambulante und stationre Behandlungen bezahlen - selbst wenn diese gar nicht in Deutschland wohnen, sondern in ihrem Heimatland. Das gilt sogar fr viele Eltern von in Deutschland krankenversicherten Auslndern aus der Trkei und den Nachfolgestaaten Jugoslawiens.
(....)
Im Namen der Bundesregierung besttigte der Staatssekretr: In der Trkei, in Bosnien und Herzegowina, Serbien und Montenegro lebende Eltern eines in Deutschland krankenversicherten auslndischen Arbeitnehmers haben Anspruch auf Leistungen aus der Krankenversicherung. Der Kreis der Anspruchsberechtigten richte sich nach den Rechtsvorschriften des Wohnsitzstaates der Familienangehrigen. Grundlage seien, so Thnnes, ein deutsch-trkisches Abkommen vom 30. April 1964 sowie ein deutsch-jugoslawisches Abkommen vom 12. Oktober 1968."

http://familie-klumpp.de/aktuell/ein...sozialvers.htm

https://www.google.de/search?q=%22De...ient=firefox-a

Auf der Webseite, deren URL ich Dir per PN schickte, heit es zu diesem Thema:

"Damit dieser multikulturelle Luxus finanziert werden kann, muss der deutsche Steuer- und Abgabenkuli in Zukunft auf den gewohnten Umfang der rztliche Versorgung verzichten." 

("Abgabenkuli".. - hihihi...)

Und dann kommt noch das Kindergeld, auch fr die Trkenbengel, die irgendwo an der irakisch-iranischen Grenze leben. Bei so vielen Ehefrauen blickt selbst der trkische Staat kaum durch, wer zu wem gehrt.

http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentral...-tuerkisch.pdf

Merkblatt der Arbeitsagentur ber Kindergeld fr *trkische* Staatsangehrige:

2.    Alman ocuk paras׀n׀ kim al׀r?
2.    Wer erhlt deutsches  Kindergeld?

In Deutschland wohnende AusInder knnen Kindergeld erhalten, wenn sie eine gltige Niedenassungserlaubnis besitzen. Bestimmte Aufenthaltseraubnisse, die zur Erwerbsttigkeit berechtigen, knnen ebenfalls einen Anspruch auf Kindergeld  auslsen. Nhere Ausknfte darber erteilt die Familienkasse.

Trkische Staatsangehrige, welche die geforderten aufenthaltsrechtlchen Voraussetzungen NICHT erfllen, knnen Kindergeld nach foIgenden Rechtsvorschriften erhalten:
-    Deutsch-Trkisches Abkommen ber Soziale Sicherheit;
-    Assoziationsratsbeschluss EWG/Trkei Nr. 3/80;
-    Vorlufiges Europisches Abkommen.
(......)

3. Fr welche Kinder kann man deutsches Kindergeld erhalten?

Als Kinder werden bis zur Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres bercksichtigt:
-   eigene  (einschlielich angenommene) Kinder,
-   *IN DER TRKEI LEBENDE Kinder* des  Ehegatten (Stiefkinder), wenn sie 
    schon im auslndischen Haushalt des Arbeitnehmers gelebt haben, 
    bevor er seine Arbeit in Deutschland aufgenommen hat und
-   Kinder des Ehegatten (Stiefkinder),  die der Antragsteller in
    seinen Haushalt in  Deutschland  aufgenommen hat.

*ENKELKINDER* (!) und Pflegekinder knnen nur bercksichtigt werden, wenn sie der Antragsteller in seinen Haushalt in Deutschland aufgenommen hat.

hnlich:

Merkblatt der Arbeitsagentur ber Kindergeld fr *marokkanische* Staatsangehrige:

http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentral...ld-Marokko.pdf

Merkblatt der Arbeitsagentur ber Kindergeld fr Staatsangehrige der Staaten *Bosnien und Herzegowina, Serbien, Montenegro* und *Kosovo*:

http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentral...e-Se-Monte.pdf

Usw.

Irgendwo habe ich Statistiken gelesen, wonach eine Araberin im Leben durchschnittlich 6 Kinder gebrt, eine Trkin 5 Kinder, eine Jdin 2 und eine Deutsche 0,6 Kinder. - Da kommt schon was zusammen, nur an Kindergeld.

Es soll keine Hetze gegen Auslnder sein, aber wenn man hier liest, dass nicht einmal Kebskranke in D die PET von den GKVen bezahlt bekommen, dann zwingt es schon ein wenig zum Nachdenken, meine ich.

Apropos: Merkel und die schwulen Kameraden um sie und um Claudia Roth & Co. tten besser daran, wenn sie statt Trken, Schwarze und Araber die US Mormonen ins Land holen und wenigstens diesen die Vielweiberei erlauben wrden - dann wre das deutsche demographische Problem in nur 2 Generationen gelst und Deutschland knnte seine Kultur behalten.

Gru,
Josef

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du scheinst aber echt schwache Nerven zu haben, wenn Dich so etwas aufregen kann.


Hallo Josef,

aufregen ist eher nicht die passende Formulierung; es war und ist mehr Emprung in Anbetracht vieler ungelster sozialer Probleme in unserem Land. Aber das hast Du ja schon mit dem Hinweis auf nicht von den Krankenkassen bernommene Therapien oder Untersuchungen anklingen lassen. Inzwischen mehren sich zustzlich weitere vom deutschen Steuerzahler zu bernehmende
Mechanismen der teilweise wenig geprften Auszahlungen wieder verstrkt an Asyl suchende Personen. Hierzu nachfolgend ein paar Beispiele von Presseberichten:
*
Armut im reichen Land 
*
Berlin. Die Deutschen haben sich auch in der Schuldenkrise ihren Optimismus und ihre Konsumfreude bewahrt. Bei einer Umfrage des Sparkassen- und Giroverbandes beurteilten 57 Prozent von ihnen ihre finanzielle Lage mit "gut" oder "sehr gut." Gleichzeitig allerdings ist jeder fnfte Bundesbrger von Armut und sozialer Ausgrenzung bedroht. Bitte *hier lesen.

**Deutschland bleibt fr Asylbewerber ein Paradies

*Belgrad. Es sind die rmsten der Armen, die nach Deutschland strmen. Von den 7000 Asylbewerbern in Deutschland kam im September ein Drittel aus Serbien und Mazedonien. Doch die Anerkennungsquote geht mit einem Prozent nahezu gegen null. Und dennoch: Deutschland, aber auch Schweden und Frankreich, gelten nach wie vor als Lnder, in denen Milch und Honig flieen. Daher lohnt sich ein Asylantrag allemal. Bitte *hier* lesen.

*Kein Trinkwasser, kein Strom  das Elend der Roma

*Sie leben in einfachsten Siedlungen - und am Rande der Gesellschaft. Arbeit fr sie gibt es keine, die Behrden wissen keine Lsung. Immer mehr Roma suchen daher in Deutschland Asyl. *Bitte lesen.
*
In der Stadt Mannheim leben mittlerweile fast 35 % Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. hnliches gilt fr Ludwigshafen. Man bemht sich in vielerlei Hinsicht um diesen Personenkreis, wie die nachfolgende Schilderung verdeutlicht.

*Gute Note frs Zusammenleben

*Es sind zwei Kernaussagen, zu denen Annette Mayer von der Forschungsgruppe Wahlen die Ergebnisse des "MM"-Brgerbarometers zum Thema Integration zusammenfasst. "Die Mannheimer bewerten das Zusammenleben von Deutschen und Auslndern als relativ gut. Gleichzeitig fordern sie von den Auslndern aber auch, dass sie mehr fr ihre Eingliederung tun mssen." 
Bitte *hier* weiterlesen.

Es gibt natrlich auch in anderen Ballungsgebieten Deutschlands diese Entwicklung und mittlerweile sogar in lndlichen Gemeinden. In Mannheim gibt es um den Marktplatz herum ein Viertel, das inzwischen ohne Umschweife mit "Little Istanbul" http://www.deutsch-tuerkische-nachri...dtteil-werben/ bezeichnet wird, wo tatschlich kaum deutsch gesprochen werden mu, wenn man sich zurechtfinden will. Im Hafengebiet konzentrieren sich die unzhligen aus dem Osten gekommenen Asyl suchenden Menschen, denen von schon dort angekommenen Landsleuten die wenigen ausgezahlten Euro noch abgeknpft werden. Kleindiebsthle und berflle auch am hellichten Tage finden eher seltener noch Erwhnung in der Tagespresse. Der Stadt stehen kaum noch Wohnungen fr die vielen Antragsteller zur Verfgung, vom fehlenden Geld fr die Anspruch habenden Menschen ganz zu schweigen. Es mehrt sich auch immer mehr die Anzahl kinderreicher Familien und besonders junger Mnner und Frauen mit afrikanischer Herkunft. 

Wir knnen nun aber doch nicht alle Probleme dieser Welt in unserem bald nicht mehr reichen Land bewltigen.

P.S.: Es war richtig von Dir, die mir per PN bermittelten Links nicht in dieses Forum einzustellen. Etliche dort angesprochene Kritiken hast Du ja auch auszugweise in Deinen obigen Beitrag mit einflieen lassen. Auf NS-Gedankengut sollte man getrost verzichten.

Die weissen Tauben fliegen nicht mehr. Bitte *hier.
*
*"Der Vorteil des Alters liegt darin, dass man die Dinge nicht mehr begehrt, die man sich aus Geldmangel frher nicht leisten konnte"
*(Lebensweisheit)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wir knnen unser Niveau nicht mehr halten
*
Die Probleme und Nte infolge des anhaltenden Zuzugs sdosteuropischer Menschen nach Mannheim haben auch die Westliche Unterstadt erreicht. Hilferufe von Vertretern der dortigen Einrichtungen wurden jetzt in der Stadtteilkonferenz laut. "Mein Kinderhaus ist voll mit rumnischen und bulgarischen Kindern, wir brauchen dringend Hilfe", ist Michaela Zymolka, Leiterin des Eltern-Kind-Zentrums K 2, ratlos ob des Ansturms. Sie kommen aus bildungsfernen Familien, haben wie ihre Eltern keine Deutschkenntnisse und zumeist noch nie eine Schule von innen gesehen. "Das erschwert die Arbeit unglaublich, wir knnen unser Niveau nicht mehr halten", klagt auch Ulrike Sebert, Lehrerin an der Johannes-Kepler-Grundschule, die noch berichtet, dass ohne Dolmetscher nichts gehe.

Bitte,* hier* weiterlesen.

*"Trost wohnt im Himmel, und wir sind auf Erden, wo nichts als Kreuz, als Sorg` und Kummer leben"
*(William Shakespeare)

----------


## Felix*

*Hutschi-Harro-Gast-Thorolf-Olaf-Harald-Pinguin-Harald_1933*

Was fr eine Vergangenheit! Bei so vielen Indentitten wrde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Sie auerdem noch unter einem weiteren Nutzernamen herumspuken. Sie kommen doch mindestens auf 5000 Beitrge, wenn nicht sogar auf 10000? Eigentlich war fr mich nur auffllig, dass der letzte Beitrag von "Pinguin" im Testforum Ihre Handschrift trgt. Nach Ihrer erstaunlichen, aufschlussreichen Beichte wei nun jeder im Forum selbst, was er von Ihnen zu halten hat, zum Beispiel, wenn Sie andere als "Eintagsfliegen" qualifizieren.




> Mit fast 80 Jahren ist man mit Werten um die vier ganz gut bedient, denn fr eine gelegentliche Libido langt es allemal.


In einem Forum, in dem es viele relativ junge Mnner gibt, die ihre Libido vllig verloren haben, finde ich solche Prahlereien total unangebracht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> "Mein Kinderhaus ist voll mit rumnischen und bulgarischen Kindern, wir brauchen dringend Hilfe"
> 
> *"Trost wohnt im Himmel, und wir sind auf Erden, wo nichts als Kreuz, als Sorg` und Kummer leben"
> *(William Shakespeare)


Tja, die Eltern dieser Kinder kommen nach Deutschland, weil sie in ihren Herkunftslndern seit Generationen
diskriminiert, seit der Wende gar zgellos jeder Chance beraubt werden. Fr die erschien von Ferne
Mannheim wohl als der Himmel, doch ich frchte, dass auch hier die dunkle Hautfarbe zusammen mit
Analfabetismus zum sozialen Stigma wird.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Kinderhaus die angerufene Hilfe erhlt, um den Kindern einen Ausweg aus diesem
Teufelskreis des Rassismus zeigen zu knnen.

Hvielemi



@Felix
Der von Dir Angesprochene verfgt ber ein umfangreiches Fachwissen, ist weit vernetzt
und lsst uns in grossem Umfange daran teilnehmen.
Das gleicht seine gelegentlichen Entgleisungen und seine Penetranz bezglich der Identitt 
anderer Forenmitglieder mehr als aus.

Ich gnn ihm seine _gelegentliche Libido_ von Herzen.

H.

----------


## Harald_1933

> In einem Forum, in dem es viele relativ junge Mnner gibt, die ihre Libido vllig verloren haben, finde ich solche Prahlereien total unangebracht.


Auch nach mehrmaligem, langsamen Einatmen, kann ich keine Prahlerei entdecken. War wohl nichts, Felix*. Vielleicht gelingt Dir woanders eine berraschung! 

*"Die grte aller Torheiten ist, seine Gesundheit aufzuopfern, fr wen es auch sei, fr Erwerb, fr Befrderung, fr Gelehrsamkeit, Ruhm, geschweige fr Wollust und flchtige Gensse"
*(Arthur Schopenhauer)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... statt Türken, Schwarze und Araber die US Mormonen ins Land holen und wenigstens diesen die Vielweiberei erlauben würden - dann wäre das deutsche demographische Problem in nur 2 Generationen gelöst und Deutschland könnte seine Kultur behalten.


Wenn Du Ganzkörperunterwäsche und Bigotterie als Deutschlands Kultur betrachtest, könntes Du ja recht haben.
Dein expliziter Rassismus allerdings sollte in dieser Kultur keinen Platz mehr haben. Es ist durchaus berechtigt,
über die Bezahlung der PET nachzudenken, aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Geburtenquote von
Araberinnen und Jüdinnen (sind die undeutsch?) und von sich freiwillig der Fortpflanzung verweigernden Deutschen.




> ... zu Irritationen und einem falschen Eindruck von mir führen könnten


Ich glaube nicht, einen falschen Eindruck von Dir gewonnen zu haben, auch wenn ich die 
entsprechenden Links nicht zur Kenntnis gebracht bekam.

Reichlich irritiert
grüsst
Hvielemi

----------


## Felix*

> Der von Dir Angesprochene verfügt über ein umfangreiches Fachwissen, ist weit vernetzt und lässt uns in grossem Umfange daran teilnehmen. Das gleicht seine gelegentlichen Entgleisungen und seine Penetranz bezüglich der Identität anderer Forenmitglieder mehr als aus.
> 
> Ich gönn ihm seine gelegentliche Libido von Herzen.


Vorweg: Ich würde ihm sogar fortwährende tägliche Libido von Herzen gönnen, und das sogar, wenn es ihm gelänge, diese Libido umzusetzen. Aber in dieser "Schaut-her-ich-bin-80-und-habe-noch-gelegentliche-Libido-Art" hier vor vielen ADT-Männern angeben? Wenig Subtilität, sage ich.


> ...verfügt über ein umfangreiches Fachwissen, ist weit vernetzt und lässt uns in grossem Umfange daran teilnehmen...


In übergroßem Umfang, siehe Inhaltsverzeichnis der Plauderecke.Da kann man dann schon mal den Überblick verlieren. Das wäre eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, man kann ja diese vielen "Harald mit Unterstrich-Beiträge" auslassen. Dann muss man eben auf das gelegentlich Wertvolle verzichten. Fatal ist jedoch, dass viele der Beiträge des Angesprochenen richtig überflüssig sind und oft andere, wichtige Beiträge zudecken, sodass man diese übersieht.



> ...Das gleicht seine gelegentlichen Entgleisungen und seine Penetranz bezüglich der Identität anderer Forenmitglieder mehr als aus...


Mag sein, aber ohne diese Penetranz wäre es doch viel schöner hier. Was ist das eigentlich? Platzhirschsyndrom?

----------


## Harald_1933

Felix* - *Sie tun mir leid!!

*P.S.: Der Platzhirsch wurde vor einiger Zeit aussortiert. Es gibt bislang keinen, auch keinen selbst ernannten mehr. Das wäre doch was für Sie, wo Sie so gern in privaten Teichen fischen.

----------


## Felix*

> Felix* - *Sie tun mir leid!!*


Danke,  Mitgefühl könnte ich auf jeden Fall brauchen, wenn es um meine Libido  geht. Der Sinn Ihrer restlichen Botschaft erschließt sich mir leider  nicht.

----------


## Mattse

> ...man kann ja diese vielen "Harald mit Unterstrich-Beiträge" auslassen...
> Fatal ist jedoch, dass viele der Beiträge des Angesprochenen richtig überflüssig sind und oft andere, wichtige Beiträge zudecken, sodass man diese übersieht.


Felix, wenn dich leicht humorige Beiträge in deiner Konzentration auf das Wesentliche aus der Bahn werfen, ignoriere doch einfach den Betreffenden in deinen Einstellungen, anstatt anderen den Spaß am Lesen zu versauern. Ich denke, Humor sollte sich auch durch einen Pca nicht verdrängen lassen.

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

> In einem Forum, in dem es viele relativ junge Männer gibt, die ihre Libido völlig verloren haben, finde ich solche Prahlereien total unangebracht.



Das sehe ich anders: Das Forum ist für alle PK-Betroffene in den unterschiedlichsten Stadien der Krankheit und deren Folgen gedacht, wobei persönliche Erfahrungen, auch auf dem Gebiet der Therapiefolgen, ausdrücklich gewünscht sind - sonst kann man bei ähnlichem Krankheitsverlauf und div. Therapien etc. nichts vergleichen. Daraus ergibt sich, dass man hier zwangsläufig sowohl die "Libido-Benachteiligten" als auch solche antreffen muss, die trotz der Krankheit und - oft brutalen - Therapien noch einmal im Leben Glück hatten. Für die Ersteren mag es traurig sein, doch ihr Schicksal berechtigt sie nicht, für die anderen einen Maulkorb zu fordern, nur um die Gefühle der Benachteiligten nicht zu kränken. Das ist derselbe Unsinn wie z. B. die Forderung, Kruzifixe aus den Schulen zu entfernen, nur um die Gefühle "Andersdenkender" nicht zu verletzen, um nur ein Beispiel von Tausenden zu nennen.  
Auf Haralds - auch nicht medizinische - Beiträge kann man m. E. allein wegen ihrer literarischen Qualität nicht verzichten. 
Josef

----------

